# Off Season Training/longboard



## DRexNL (Jan 2, 2022)

I took up surfskating in the off-season. If you're into the whole snowsurf/carve style there's a lot of carryover from surf movements. It'll help you understand weight shifting and body positioning. Surfskates are plenty of fun when u get the hang of it and alot cheaper than snowboards.


----------



## Jimmy852003 (Jan 12, 2022)

DRexNL said:


> I took up surfskating in the off-season. If you're into the whole snowsurf/carve style there's a lot of carryover from surf movements. It'll help you understand weight shifting and body positioning. Surfskates are plenty of fun when u get the hang of it and alot cheaper than snowboards.


Any particular specs on a board you recommend? Kind of looked at the BEERCANBOARDS just bc the price looked good. I dont know anything about skateboarding.


----------



## DRexNL (Jan 2, 2022)

Jimmy852003 said:


> Any particular specs on a board you recommend? Kind of looked at the BEERCANBOARDS just bc the price looked good. I dont know anything about skateboarding.


Personally, I like carver surfskates with either the C7 or CX trucks. SurfSkates - Page 1 - Carver Skateboards

You should definitely look into what surfskating really is though, bc it is really different from skateboarding or longboarding and will take some getting used to. It's a real surf trainer on land. 





Here's a good video to help choose a surfskate:


----------



## XzoltronX (Nov 28, 2019)

I would consider a balance board. A few minutes on one and you start to feel it working the muscles in the feet.


----------



## Jimmy852003 (Jan 12, 2022)

DRexNL said:


> Personally, I like carver surfskates with either the C7 or CX trucks. SurfSkates - Page 1 - Carver Skateboards
> 
> You should definitely look into what surfskating really is though, bc it is really different from skateboarding or longboarding and will take some getting used to. It's a real surf trainer on land.
> 
> ...


Yeah I see. They're quite a bit different than the longboards.


----------



## Jimmy852003 (Jan 12, 2022)

XzoltronX said:


> I would consider a balance board. A few minutes on one and you start to feel it working the muscles in the feet.


I've thought about these too. They seem to be expensive for what they are, but if it helps the pain in my feet I might bite the bullet.


----------



## XzoltronX (Nov 28, 2019)

Jimmy852003 said:


> I've thought about these too. They seem to be expensive for what they are, but if it helps the pain in my feet I might bite the bullet.


 I've made a couple for pretty cheap with supplies from Home Depot and about an hour of work. If you're interested I can give you a supply list. They work dang near as well as the "real" ones, which I've owned in the past.


----------



## Jimmy852003 (Jan 12, 2022)

That'd be great


----------

